# Any good Android docking apps with Touchstone charger?



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am looking for an app that can do something more interesting when my CM9 Touchpad is sitting on my Touchstone charger. I know WebOS was able to show Facebook feeds and photos. I'd like to see news reports scrolling. Maybe sports scores. RSS feeds. Just something more interesting than a clock. Any ideas?


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I've used Desk Clock + with ICS and tried Lightning Bug with CM7. Not really wild about either. Desk Clock + will cycle pictures from several sources - the weather feature doesn't work for me.

Anyone have any others?

I'd love a decent app with options for a few functions like weather and calendar. I may just set up a widget screen and leave it on.

Peter


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a look at Chumby

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.chumby.controlpanellite.activities


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

pinesal said:


> Have a look at Chumby
> 
> https://market.andro...lite.activities


Sounds promising, I'll check it out.


----------



## bigbiz187 (Apr 17, 2012)

Chumby sucks. Any others?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

I wrote some app some time ago which allows you to choose whatever app you want for the docking event.
have a look here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23057-changedisable-app-when-connecting-to-touchstone-dock/page__st__10#entry692986


----------



## paddlemodule (Jan 24, 2012)

Drip is a nice passive twitter app. Displays a nice scrolling timeline.


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Great post Dubi, I'll have to try it out.

Sent from Touchpad running CM9


----------

